# Scriabin's Symphonic Works



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I'd give links to my favorite performances of the pieces, and see if anyone wanted to discuss Scriabin's orchestral works. In my opinion, he stands as just as good an orchestrator as even Tchaikovsky.

I'm aware that is quite a bit of material, so I'm not prompting anyone to listen to every bit of it. If you listen to anything, you should definitely hear the Piano Concerto and The Prometheus performances.










*Alexander Scriabin - Prométhée: Poème du Feu*

























*Alexander Scriabin - Symphony no 1*








































*Alexander Scriabin - Symphony no 2*








































*Alexander Scriabin - Symphony no 3*



































*Alexander Scriabin - Piano Concerto*

























*Alexander Scriabin - Mysterium: Prefatory Act*


























I hope you enjoyed these piece, which I see as some of the magnificent material in all of music.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not all that familiar with Scriabin. His Piano Concerto and Poem of Extacy come to mind immediately as works that I have heard. Seems a little little bit difficult. A very unique voice....perhaps ahead of his time. I'd like to know, Lukecash, why you are a fan of his works?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've played a majority of his works, and I simply love the content. His use of rich, supple textures is very thematically suggestive. You can just hear the philosophical triumphs in his music. Not to mention he's an orchestrator as good even as Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Bobotox (May 3, 2009)

Ahh. Scriabin. What a refreshing composer. His works are very unique, ex. his piano sonatas. His symphonies are also quite enjoyable. Out of the four, I would choose the third. His first is truly a underrated masterwork. Which makes me think he should of written more stuff for voice. His piano concerto is also a charming piece which I like also.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The first symphony truly is great. Probably the most reminiscent of Tchaikovsky. Not very heavy rhythmic support in the background, just lilting melodies and tons of harmonies (it's as if each instrument plays a monumentally important part of the piece). And what of the Prometheus?


----------



## cultchas (Sep 19, 2009)

No wonder you chose the all time best pianists on your channel . What you have listed here will be a good playlist for the rest of the week! Its good too see Scriabin fans here and Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It certainly keeps me happy when I'm not practicing


----------

